

Creating a ‘genetic firewall’ for GMOs - rmason
http://newsok.com/creating-a-genetic-firewall-for-gmos/article/feed/786647

======
rmason
I doubt that these well meaning scientists will satisfy the critics who will
only see it as even more genetic engineering. It will also be impossible to
recover the cost as there will likely be no benefit to the farmer at all.

